# Feeling sick.



## Roby (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello, i came back from town today and i started feeling really sick but it comes and goes. This is the worst feeling i have discovered so far, i can deal with the pain and the depression i just hate have this feeling. i havn't taken any meds so far because sometimes they work for a few hours but then after it is really bad. My doctor told me i have IBS and i did a urine,blood and i still have my stool test to give in. I was wondering if anyone knows how to get rid of the nausea.P.s I also have a cold i don't know if it could be this.Rob


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried ginger tea or ginger capsules?Motion sickness (the over the counter stuff) can help but tends to make people drowsy.


----------



## Roby (Dec 23, 2009)

I tried a piece of ginger cake and it didn't really help that much. So i went to bed and woke up feeling alot better, i just want someone to tell me what i actually have wrong with me. Doctor tells me i have IBS but he doesnt really know what it is. Also i keep worry about it being something worse because i'm not 100% its IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have bloody diarrhea?Do you have pain where you really cannot move that lasts at least 5-6 hours without any interruption after a fatty meal that is in the upper quadrant and goes up into your shoulder blade?Do you have weight loss all out of proportion to what you are not eating (reduced intake and weight loss is normal weight loss, this is you eat like a Sumo wrestler and still lose all kinds of weight)Is your blood work abnormal?Worst than IBS generally includes pretty telling symptoms that are atypical of IBS. IBS is kinda like someone rewired the remote to your TV. All the buttons are still there, all the parts of the TV still work, but when you press the mute button it changes the channel.The damage they can find in IBSers seems to be all in the control system. You GI tract does not just digest food and move it around and get rid of it all by itself with zero input from anything else. Lots of things tell each part what to do and when to do it. IBS messes up the control system (nerves and some parts of the immune and other systems)I would try ginger tea or ginger capsules. Who know how much real ginger was in the cake and cake usually has lots of things in it that make IBS worse for at least some people.


----------



## Roby (Dec 23, 2009)

The 4 things you listed i only have 1 of them which is the weight loss. I have lost around 2 stones in 2 weeks i was fat before then and now im skinner by far. I dont really have should pain but my left side hurts sometimes near my stomach just below my rib cage. Also thank you for explaining what IBS is, i understand that everything is there its just not working properly.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Who know how much real ginger was in the cake and cake usually has lots of things in it that make IBS worse for at least some people.


Yeah but at least it tastes better than the capsules or tea.. IMHO. lol Roby Welcome! Try the Ginger Capsules (really... they DO work real well for many people) and try not to worry about it being something worse. I mean your chances for having IBS are MUCH higher than your chances for having anything dire. So relax a bit and that in itself may help you feel better. Also try an antihistamine for your cold... that could help your gut too. And anytime your body is stressed.. like when you have a cold... you could expect the IBS to act up a bit.Hope you feel better real soon though!


----------



## Roby (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok i will try some ginger capsules and get back to you atfer them. Thanks for all the help guys i really appriciate you helping me.


----------

